# Removing tadpoles from pool



## Melis (May 27, 2018)

Any suggestions on how to remove a large amount of tadpoles from an inground pool? We just bought a house that sat on the market about 4 years, so the pool has not been opened in at least that many years. When we took the tattered cover off we found out we have our very own pond with hundreds of tadpoles! Now while I eventually want to have a pond on our property, the pool is not the place for it lol. Because the water is so dark, we were not very successful in fishing them out with a net. Wasn’t sure if anyone had any other ideas?


----------



## PJay (May 27, 2018)

Congratulations on your new purchase! Box turtles love tadpoles as part of their diet, if you can use a net to collect them they would love it!


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 28, 2018)

Maybe just drain it down to just a few inches, then fish tem out and i guess release. Theres too much free space now to easily catch. Good luck with your new house.!


----------



## mark1 (May 28, 2018)

I would agree , drain it down and get a minnow seine ……….


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 28, 2018)

You could stock your pool with large mouth bass?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2018)

You're going to have to drain the pool clear out anyway, to clean it and get it ready for human habitation, so just run the filter pump with the hose going out in the yard someplace.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 28, 2018)

I had a similar experience trying to sell my grandmother's house with a large pool that was full of creatures.
A special permit was required to get rid of the water, etc,etc.
What I did was I ran a long pipe across the narrow part of the pool and dropped in an aquarium "powerhead" pump hooked up to a long peice of hose via Home Depot and plugged into a long, outdoor extension cord.
Every day I stopped by and adjusted the pump a little lower.
It pumped out water at such a slow rate that it was absorbed into the ground. No flooding. Eleven days later. Nothing. And eventually it got so low that I was able to get in there and scoop out, net out all of the animals. There were even small fishes in there.
You'll be left with a few inches of stinky muck. It'll need to be squeegeed bleached and washed. You'll need help.
Also, make sure that your pump and filter are working before you're ready to do the final clean up.
I had found that her pump had frozen up and rusted. Maybe why the pool had gone funky in the first place.
There ARE companies that will come out and just suck all the water out. With permits. And now that I have a bad back, that's exactly what I'd do today.


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2018)

Save the tadpoles whatever you do. There has to be a pond near by that the parents came from.


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2018)

Or you could wait until they become frogs and help them get out and on their way. Then he prepared to quickly drain it out or put in it whatever you can so they wouldn't want to come back to it.


----------



## Melis (May 28, 2018)

A few of you sound just like my fiance. He tried to tell me he and his friends would get them out. Then proceeded to tell me how much bass like tadpoles...


----------



## Melis (May 28, 2018)

Our old house was near a pond so we would hear some peepers from there. Quite different when you’re serenaded by these guys 10 feet from the House! Lol


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2018)

I'm a frog proponent normally, but feeding my box turtles has turned me a bit into an opportunist.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 240162
> 
> 
> Our old house was near a pond so we would hear some peepers from there. Quite different when you’re serenaded by these guys 10 feet from the House! Lol


That's a pretty cool frog.
I think that most of our tadpoles are tiny Caine toads. Not cute and poisonous to the wildlife.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2018)

I'm thinking that those you have might be leopard frogs?
(They're already kind of large and still have no legs.)


----------



## Lyn W (May 29, 2018)

Don't kill them whatever you do!
I would wait until they are frogs so at least they have a chance of survival and making their own way in the world. 
Think of all the slugs they will get rid of for you!


----------



## mark1 (May 29, 2018)

with them finger tips , i'd think it's a tree frog ……….. good chance it's a gray tree frog …….


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 29, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 240162
> 
> 
> Our old house was near a pond so we would hear some peepers from there. Quite different when you’re serenaded by these guys 10 feet from the House! Lol


In the very early spring when the water is still very cold the spotted salamanders are the first to show up, then the woods frogs come up and around Mothers Day the gray tree frogs (whats in your hand) get together in the hundreds in the small pond at the Calvert Co. house. It's been the same each year for 30 years. The woods frogs get so loud they sound like crows from inside the house.


----------



## Melis (May 29, 2018)

mark1 said:


> with them finger tips , i'd think it's a tree frog ……….. good chance it's a gray tree frog …….


Yeah they’re grays. Pretty yellow legs!


----------



## Melis (May 29, 2018)

Pretty little ringnecks too!


----------



## Melis (Jun 7, 2018)

We’re growing legs!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 7, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 241260
> View attachment 241261
> 
> We’re growing legs!


Neat are you letting them all mature ?


----------



## Melis (Jun 7, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Neat are you letting them all mature ?


I’ve been trying! We had 2 pool companies come out. Both said we don’t have to drain, just needs lots of chemicals. So I was thankful to see a bunch start to transform. Ive been scooping out the others and putting them in a tank on my deck. Will be transporting them to a new home this weekend


----------



## PJay (Jun 7, 2018)

Melis said:


> I’ve been trying! We had 2 pool companies come out. Both said we don’t have to drain, just needs lots of chemicals. So I was thankful to see a bunch start to transform. Ive been scooping out the others and putting them in a tank on my deck. Will be transporting them to a new home this weekend


You are doing a good deed!


----------



## Melis (Jun 15, 2018)

I said goodbye to my last batch today...


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jun 15, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 242046
> View attachment 242047
> View attachment 242048
> I said goodbye to my last batch today...


So glad to see a happy ending.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

Boy.
They're about ready to hop.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice Job, Have you seen any adult frogs around ? I usually get some frogs in my turtle pond but haven't seen one yet this year. I think they don't need my little pond because of all the rain we've had this spring.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Yay, so glad to see them doing well and set free.


----------



## Melis (Jun 15, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Nice Job, Have you seen any adult frogs around ? I usually get some frogs in my turtle pond but haven't seen one yet this year. I think they don't need my little pond because of all the rain we've had this spring.


Just some grays. But this is the first spring in our new house, so I’m not sure what’s common around here yet.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 15, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Nice Job, Have you seen any adult frogs around ? I usually get some frogs in my turtle pond but haven't seen one yet this year. I think they don't need my little pond because of all the rain we've had this spring.


Do you need a frog fix? Maybe I can help! : ) 
I LOVE that these little frogs are getting relocated instead of destroyed! Awesome!


----------



## PJay (Jun 15, 2018)

That is so cool! Glad you could release them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2018)

teresaf said:


> Do you need a frog fix? Maybe I can help! : )
> I LOVE that these little frogs are getting relocated instead of destroyed! Awesome!


Cain toads. UGH!


----------



## teresaf (Jun 16, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Cain toads. UGH!


A toad is a toad is a toad.... love em!


----------



## Melis (Jun 24, 2018)

Pool is starting to look like a pool! But they won’t stop laying eggs in it :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 24, 2018)

Even with chemicals in the water?


Melis said:


> View attachment 243043
> View attachment 243044
> 
> Pool is starting to look like a pool! But they won’t stop laying eggs in it :/


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2018)

Wow, I can't believe they would still be getting in there. Like Zeropilot asked, are you putting chemicals in it?


----------



## Melis (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah we had to put a lot of chemicals in it to clear it since it was so swampy. We didn’t know they were still getting in it until we saw the skimmers filled with eggs this morning. I wish there was something I could do to keep them from laying eggs in it :/


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 24, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 240068
> View attachment 240069
> Any suggestions on how to remove a large amount of tadpoles from an inground pool? We just bought a house that sat on the market about 4 years, so the pool has not been opened in at least that many years. When we took the tattered cover off we found out we have our very own pond with hundreds of tadpoles! Now while I eventually want to have a pond on our property, the pool is not the place for it lol. Because the water is so dark, we were not very successful in fishing them out with a net. Wasn’t sure if anyone had any other ideas?


It’s a pretty piece of property but that’s just crazy! Good luck! I will be interested to see how you resolve this issue.


----------



## Melis (Jun 24, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> It’s a pretty piece of property but that’s just crazy! Good luck! I will be interested to see how you resolve this issue.


Thank you! We absolutely love it here. The House has a lot more work to do, but I will be excited when that’s done so I can focus time to preparing for a new tort! The fiancé needed lots of garage room for his hobby, I was excited for the 3.5 acres so plenty of room for my “hobby”


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 24, 2018)

Wow....nice piece of land. When’s the Open House welcome party? Make everyone skim for eggs to take home.


----------



## Melis (Jun 24, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Wow....nice piece of land. When’s the Open House welcome party? Make everyone skim for eggs to take home.


What a great idea! Lol


----------



## Melis (Jul 9, 2018)

The last pic I posted of eggs have hatched and are coming along! Hopefully my last set of babies! I can’t believe these eggs survived all the chemicals!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 9, 2018)

By the looks of the eggs they may be toads. If so. lucky you, I would love to have a yard full of them.


----------



## Melis (Jul 24, 2018)

So we found our first casualty in the skimmer before we left for vaca. Looked to be a leopard, but was kind of hard to tell. So I insisted on buying this little contraption. But now these frisky little tree frogs are using it as a baby making island!! Lolol


----------



## Melis (Jul 24, 2018)

Ps. @Maro2Bear no dolphins spotted yet. Lol. But the water level in my tadpole tanks on the deck doubled while I was gone!


----------



## Melis (Jul 24, 2018)

They still haven’t received the memo that this is no longer their breeding swamp


----------



## Melis (Jul 29, 2018)

The newest adventure... this little guy was stuck in a window well for the basement that’s under our deck. He must not have been able to get back out so he was chewing away at the window ledge and broke the window.


----------



## Melis (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Melis (Aug 5, 2018)

Today’s swimming pool find...


----------



## Bambam1989 (Aug 5, 2018)

Melis said:


> View attachment 247498
> View attachment 247499
> 
> Today’s swimming pool find...


Poor thing, it just wanted to splash in the pool. This is why it's important to have adult supervision.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Aug 22, 2018)

Please don’t put that many chemicals in that gross water!!!! Drain and scrub and start over, have a pool company look at it after scrubbing and consider converting to saltwater, our pool is 10 years old and the plaster is like new, hubby hardly has any maintenance, go to for run called Trouble Free pools or something Like that and they will hive you best advice and save a lot of money!


----------



## Kristy1970 (Aug 22, 2018)

Kristy1970 said:


> Please don’t put that many chemicals in that gross water!!!! Drain and scrub and start over, have a pool company look at it after scrubbing and consider converting to saltwater, our pool is 10 years old and the plaster is like new, hubby hardly has any maintenance, go to for run called Trouble Free pools or something Like that and they will hive you best advice and save a lot of money!








The white is calcium buildup.


----------



## Kristy1970 (Aug 22, 2018)

The white poles are pool coolers, the water gets too hot to be refreshing so we run pool pump at night and the water sprays in the air and cools [emoji847]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 22, 2018)

Careful what you wish for. I DO have a yard full of them 


Turtulas-Len said:


> By the looks of the eggs they may be toads. If so. lucky you, I would love to have a yard full of them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 22, 2018)

It's coming along nicely.
And that's a great looking yard.


----------

